# Dremal arrow saw??



## rp65 (Aug 12, 2007)

This is what I did. 

It works great for what I do.


----------



## theroguett (Feb 11, 2006)

have u ever tried cutting carbon arrows with this system ?


----------



## AndyComp (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone have input on chop saw style vs fixed blade?


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

fixed seems to be the way to go when cutting arrows, im not expert, probably going to make my own shortly, but from what iv see n, fixed blade, and roll the arrow into it seems to give the best cut.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

DO a search regarding this topic. Many of us have made them successfully.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

the pic above is similar to mine...fixed blade.... Eastons model has a fixed blade.....


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep i built a setup similar to this one above, works great for carbons a dremel spins alot faster than most arrow saws i have seen, so it gives a plenty smooth cut. I use the 420 blades for my arrows since they are thin. I also push my arrows into the blade once i cut them and center the hole in the arrow around the screw of the blade and spin the arrow, it squares the ends up as good as an ASD if you do it right.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

AndyComp said:


> Anyone have input on chop saw style vs fixed blade?


you do NOT want a chop saw. you want a fixed blade you can present the shaft to and rotate it to cut.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

redneckone said:


> Yep i built a setup similar to this one above, works great for carbons a dremel spins alot faster than most arrow saws i have seen, so it gives a plenty smooth cut. I use the 420 blades for my arrows since they are thin. I also push my arrows into the blade once i cut them and center the hole in the arrow around the screw of the blade and spin the arrow, it squares the ends up as good as an ASD if you do it right.


Exactly what I've done also. Agreed - it works great for carbons. Squares them up perfectly as long as your blade is precisely at right angles to your shaft guide. You may have to carefully whack off the first couple inches before you can feed the shaft into the blade in a precise way. At least on my setup, the overall length of the arrow hits the fat part of the Dremel handle and keeps the blade from cutting it. But once I've got much of the extra cut off, then it works wonderfully. I set my shop vac hose behind the blade so all the carbon dust gets kicked into it.


----------



## hunt4food2 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have one that uses the "chop saw" design. I like it better it allow you to spin the arrow versus just pushing the arrow into the blade. I have cut a few dozen carbons with mine and it works great. I find that I can get a better more square cut than arrow that I have had cut at the pro shop. The only downfall is that you have to do a rough cut to get clearence around the tool. I will try to get some pics posted later.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

In post #2, you also spin the arrow. Or at least you do on mine which is similar. You set your guide (or shaft-holder - whatever you want to call it) so it allows the wheel to start cutting and go in maybe 1/8", then spin/rotate the arrow to complete the cut.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

hunt4food2 said:


> I like it better it allow you to spin the arrow versus just pushing the arrow into the blade. I find that I can get a better more square cut than arrow that I have had cut at the pro shop.


yes, and that's why all the professional saws on the market are built like chop saws... 

chop saws are great for cutting angle iron.


----------



## AndyComp (Dec 16, 2008)

I have ideas for the arrow rest and how to mount the demel but what do you do with the nock end?


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

AndyComp said:


> I have ideas for the arrow rest and how to mount the demel but what do you do with the nock end?


You drill a hole the diameter of your arrow shaft in the vertical piece (see previous photo) only deep enough to allow the nock to go in just to the end of the slit. Then you can measure forward from that point to get your arrow length. The shaft can be spun in that hole.


----------



## trapc45 (Dec 4, 2010)

I am building one using a drill press vise to hold the dremel tool. That way when I am not cutting arrows, I can remove the dremel and use it for other tasks.


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

i built one with the chop style method way better and more consistent i have tried both ways. moving the arrow into the saw allows for alot of error whether moving it in crooked or something else. as far as the know end i just take the knocks out and i have a speed square attached to the jig to but it up to then i have a piece of quarter round house trim running the length of it to keep it absolutely straight you can then spin the arrow against that as your bringing the saw through. aslo this doesnt usually happen with the dremel but you can wrap tape around the shaft where your cutting to ensure no splinters if its a old dremel. also after wards i would debur the end with the cone shaped sand paper end for the dremel.


----------



## treetoppredator (Oct 19, 2006)

I made the same saw and used it all the time. Worked fine then I upgraded and bought an Apple saw. Good work!


----------



## bman1977 (Feb 28, 2011)

rp65,
Now that looks like a winner. Im saving this in case i attempt to cut my own. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

rhardy11 said:


> also after wards i would debur the end with the cone shaped sand paper end for the dremel.


if you need to deburr any more than the lightest chamfer you are doing something really, badly wrong.

and the concept of doing so with a dremel is... really don't have the words.


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*Arrow Saw*

I made mine for some scrap aluminum and a cheap thinner


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

sues said:


> I made mine for some scrap aluminum and a cheap thinner


That looks amazing, i'm trying to build an almost similar one instead i used wood, but i'm kinda stuck at how i could make the thing adjustable, but still solid. I also used an aluminium rail like you did with a wooden block and a bolt trough but it didn't hold well....


----------



## Pope94IA (Mar 3, 2011)

I made one too the other day. I made a topic on mine. It's titled homemade arrow saw


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

well here's mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1FuB6UoNxk&feature=youtube_gdata


----------

